# Movie 43



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2012)

A new ensemble comedy coming out early 2013.  I must admit I am intrigued because the film is planned to be 25 short segments and the cast is incredibly varied and even perplexing.  It may turn out to be awful but I'm still planning on giving it a chance, because I have a soft spot for stupid vulgar humor that serves no other purpose.

Warning the trailer is not work safe

[YOUTUBE]8jDp2D2zWMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2012)

Emma Stone!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2012)

Yep Emma Stone will be the only reason.


----------



## keiiya (Oct 4, 2012)

Interesting cast.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 4, 2012)

This looks atrociously bad.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2013)

YOU ARE INTRIGUED PARA?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 6, 2013)

This movie was shit. 

Para did you love it?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2013)

Para thinks he has good taste.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2013)

Para has created like 5-6 threads ever and one of them was for Movie 43.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2013)

this film sure was one of the GOAT turd sandwiches ever


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh dear.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2013)

Para made a thread about Movie 43?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 7, 2013)

Para with them English Lit movie analysis skills.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 7, 2013)

Very rude of you to bring this back up Rukia 

Para's had enough today.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2014)

Para the film you were intrigued about won a Razzie


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2014)

paralax is true patrician tier


----------



## Detective (Mar 2, 2014)

Para confirmed for worst taste than Stunna, and possibly Cyphon, combined.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't know why you said Stunna. Know for a fact there are a number of regs who have worse taste than me.


----------



## Detective (Mar 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't know why you said Stunna. Know for a fact there are a number of regs who have worse taste than me.



Says this but doesn't name any names.


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2014)

Holy shit this actually exists.  

I thought Rukia was trolling. Oh para  Hahahaha


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2014)

I haven't seen this.  Any nudity at least?


----------

